
Facebook working on tech to let you type with your brain and hear with your skin - aresant
http://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-confirms-working-on-mind-reading-technology-2017-4
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14150195](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14150195).

